# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  The Russians are here with an optical forum..........................

## Chris Ryser

> ДЛЯ ПОТРЕБИТЕЛЕЙ
> ТЕМЫ
> СООБЩЕНИЯ
> ПОСЛЕДНЕЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ
> 
> ·                         *Контактные линзы*
> Все что относится к коррекции зрения с помощью контактных линз: контактные линзы, средства для ухода за контактными линзами, дискомфорт в контактных линзах... 
> Модератор: *Александр К.*
> 
> ...



.............However you have to be able to read it, understand it and know what it is all about.

It has a good ranking on Alexa and is right behind OptiBoard that is No 1.

My computer translated a post without a problem in seconds. Looks like they allow consumers on the board.

"Complaints about the glasses, lenses, optics reviews about the stores
your zhaboty and reviews in this section will help others in choosing the appropriate model or interior points. Complaints should be constructive: salon name, address, order number, it is advisable to leave the contacts for connection to optical heads can quickly solve your problems encountered. Nonconstructive reviews and slander from the board is removed. This chapter aims to help consumers solve the problem, rather than slander store: frames changing, undergoing training, etc. 
*Moderator:* Alexander K "

Check it out out at: ============>
http://forum.ochki.net

----------


## Lelarep

Your user name for your local computer account is just CR? I didn't realize they could be that short. I guess because I've never tried it.

  I'm surprised the second highest ranked forum isn't Chinese.

----------


## MEB

https://translate.google.com/transla...t/&prev=search

...

----------


## Michael I. Davis

That's pretty cool. There is a professional as well as a consumer section.  It seems that many problems are universal.

----------


## drk

Borysko is their Darryl Meister.

----------


## Uncle Fester

I've overheard the wild west anything goes forum these days is "Opticians on Facebook" (or something like that). 

I don't do social media (current site excepted!) so maybe someone here can verify that. 

Can't say I blame Steve to try to stay true to his vision (pardon the pun) of what Optiboard is about. My apologies to Steve when I too often cloud his vision!!!   :Biggrin:

----------


## HarryChiling

> I've overheard the wild west anything goes forum these days is "Opticians on Facebook" (or something like that). 
> 
> I don't do social media (current site excepted!) so maybe someone here can verify that. 
> 
> Can't say I blame Steve to try to stay true to his vision (pardon the pun) of what Optiboard is about. My apologies to Steve when I too often cloud his vision!!!


More active more fun.  Bulletin Boards have become more or less obsolete as a form of social gathering compared to social media.

----------


## drk

I find that such venues are all about "fun activity" but are light on substance.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *I find that such venues are all about "fun activity" but are light on substance.
> *



I second drk's statement .....................

By the way if you ever go and see who's online on OptiBoard,
you will see that there are a few "Baidu Spiders" there at any time of day or night.

That is why some post's can be found on Google a few minutes after they have been made.

----------


## Chris Ryser

> *More active more fun.  Bulletin Boards have become more or less obsolete as a form of social gathering compared to social media.*



If more fun is your baby go for it ....................

Bulletin Boards as "OptiBoard" still show a steady and superb Alexa rating, and if you check who is online, you might see at some times of the day or night, that there could be 2 members active and a minimum of 275 others or more, checking out the post's.

I have seen tons of OptiBoard posts on  many Google responses,  however never seen  any of them made on social media popping up. 

So the statement of "Bulletin Boards" becoming obsolete is total nonsense and wrong. As long as there is traffic on them they are as good as ever.

----------

